# TTOC metal badge



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

i really like the badge that you get with the members pack
is there a metal one available to buy as the colours match my tt and it would really look good on the rear vallance
i dont want to put the plastic one on as i dont think it wouls stand the raviges of time

thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes you can HERE


----------



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

cheers
as usual 5 minutes after posting the thread i found it and ordered one
i guess thats what newbie means lol


----------

